# Joaquín Leguina sobre Abascal: "Me van a echar del PSOE" por decir esto...



## acitisuJ (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 Dic 2021)

Abascal desde chaval dando la cara frente a la chusma etarra. tiene los cojones blindados. me gustaría tenerle de presidente.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (17 Dic 2021)

Parece que al presentador no le gusta lo que dice porque es una opinión prohibida por el culto oficial.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Dic 2021)

Mira si da asco el psoe que parece que si no dices el mantra facha culo pedo pis te pueden echar.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.

No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.




Ser obrero y votar izquierda es muy inteligente. Sólo hay que mirar lo bien que dejó el pais Zapatero y ahora Sánchez. Y si quieres mirar fuera de España solo tienes que mirar Argentina, Cuba y Venezuela, bobo


----------



## asakopako (17 Dic 2021)

El único presidente a la izquierda del PP que ha tenido la comunidad de Madrid, para ver hasta donde se ha movido la ventana de Overton que ahora le consideran fascista. Hace 35 años iban con su papeleta en la boca a fichar.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar izquierda es muy inteligente. Sólo hay que mirar lo bien que dejó el pais Zapatero y ahora Sánchez. Y si quieres mirar fuera de España solo tienes que mirar Argentina, Cuba y Venezuela, bobo



Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.

Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)

Ser obrero y votar por la eterna temporalidad y no ser fijo en la puta vida.

Ser obrero y votar para que el despido por bajas medicas continuadas sea legal y mandato como procedente.

En fin, que aqui no habeis trabajado en vuestra puta vida y pasa lo que pasa.

Sois empresarillos, ninis, gilipollas varios, empresarillos en diminutivo, porque las empresas decentes pagan bien, hacen calendarios laborales pactados y hasta entienden que el trabajador tiene que tener un equilibrio entre produccion y vida.

Tengo el culo pelao, yo empece a currar con leyes del Caudillo asi que no me vais a venir 4 libegggales y monarquicos varios con Ejjjpaña en la boca a hablar de currar y de rojos.

A mi el PSOE me come los cojones, otros que ponen el culo nada mas pueden, aprobaron las ETT y han quitado derechos a los trabajadores tambien, pero que justamente Vox tiene un programa electoral ANTI-OBRERO es un hecho.

Se nota que son todos funcivagos y marqueses, si no, no pondrian esas subnormalidades en los programas.


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...




Liberales monárquicos te equivocas. Hablas con alguien que casualmente estudió economía, ADE y se dedica a las finanzas.

Te quedan muy bonito los eslóganes simplones. Me recuerdas al de los de arriba contra los de abajo y al de juntos salimos más fuertes 

Ya no engañais a nadie


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Liberales monárquicos te equivocas. Hablas con alguien que casualmente estudió economía, ADE y se dedica a las finanzas.
> 
> Te quedan muy bonito los eslóganes simplones. Me recuerdas al de los de arriba contra los de abajo y al de juntos salimos más fuertes
> 
> Ya no engañais a nadie



No son esloganes.

Espero que nunca te despidan por tener cancer de tu curro, ni a tu padre ni a ningun familiar, gracias a la reforma de Rajao muchos fueron despedidos gratis por enfermedad, ahorrandose buenos euros del despido y otro viejo mas con 55 años en el paro, que ademas no podian pedir el subsidio ya que a Rajao se le ocurrio la idea de pedir renta familiar en vez de individual.

Dedicate a lo que te de la gana, a mi ahora me va de puta madre, pero mi vida laboral es la que es y se lo que es levantarse a las 5 de la mañana, cosa que la mayoria de monguers no sabeis ni vais a saber.

Todo lo que he puesto en mi mensaje anterior es cierto, si eres un currela y votas al PSOE eres gilipollas, si votas a Vox eres gilipollas, asi de simple.

Que cualquier currela se lea el programita electoral de Vox respecto a sus derechos laborales, esta en internet, que lo busquen y decidan a ver si es obrerista o no Vox.

No eres liberal ni monarquico, que va jajajajaja por eso eres de Vox.

Quiza estudiaste ADE y ahora eres funcivago o eres un parasito, vete tu a saber amijo, internet es anonimo, asi que puedes montarte tus peliculas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Dic 2021)

El PSOE es un partido de derechas lleno de castuzos Franquistas reciclados


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No son esloganes.
> 
> Espero que nunca te despidan por tener cancer de tu curro, ni a tu padre ni a ningun familiar, gracias a la reforma de Rajao muchos fueron despedidos gratis por enfermedad, ahorrandose buenos euros del despido y otro viejo mas con 55 años en el paro, que ademas no podian pedir el subsidio ya que a Rajao se le ocurrio la idea de pedir renta familiar en vez de individual.
> 
> ...





Quien te despida por un cáncer es un hijo de ñuta aparte de ser completamente ilegal. Pero oye culpa a Rajoy o a Aznar si quieres. Que todos sabemos quienes han creado riqueza y empleo y quienes parásitos y funcivagos.

Se nota que no tienes ni idea con eso de pensar que alguien de las finanzas trabaja poco. Muchas pelis de wall street has visto. Y por cierto, la envidia al que más tiene nunca te hará ni más rico ni más feliz. Disfruta en tu bilis.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (17 Dic 2021)

Que venga Macarena Molaba a lamer el color al vacunas. Que partido más patético se está quedando...


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Anti-obrero comparado con qué?

Comparado con tus fantasias, empezando por ese "anti-obrerismo".


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Liberales monárquicos te equivocas. Hablas con alguien que casualmente estudió economía, ADE y se dedica a las finanzas.
> 
> Te quedan muy bonito los eslóganes simplones. Me recuerdas al de los de arriba contra los de abajo y al de juntos salimos más fuertes
> 
> Ya no engañais a nadie



Merece ser repetido.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Dic 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El PSOE es un partido de derechas lleno de castuzos Franquistas reciclados



El PSOE es ultraderecha radical. 

El único partido de centro izquierda socialdemócrata es el partido comunista... de Corea del Norte.


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Dic 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> El PSOE es ultraderecha radical.
> 
> El único partido de centro izquierda socialdemócrata es el partido comunista... de Corea del Norte.



*Pues si..la verdad es que si...*


----------



## Hrodrich (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar izquierda es muy inteligente. Sólo hay que mirar lo bien que dejó el pais Zapatero y ahora Sánchez. Y si quieres mirar fuera de España solo tienes que mirar Argentina, Cuba y Venezuela, bobo



1. Alguien dice alguna verdad que os deja en evidencia.

2. En vez de pensar, razonar de forma lógica e intentar crear algo nuevo que lo solucione o lo contrarreste, mejorándolo para poder progresar, la respuesta es:

Peeeerooo el otrrooooo qué ehhh, gñññññeeeeccccccccc. Y el otro majjjj gñeeeecccc.

La desecha padece de forma obvia pero olvidada el culto a las masas retrasadazas también. Se nos ha olvidado hasta pocos años atrás donde empezó a salir un poquito de la marginalidad con Vox. Tenéis lo que os merecéis.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Dic 2021)

Si el psoe es pedro Sánchez entonces es u partido de escoria y basura.


----------



## Descolonización de España (17 Dic 2021)

Unos pensáis que los obreros que votan a la izquierda son retrasados. Los otros pensáis que los retrasados son los obreros que votan a la derecha.

Todos tenéis parte de razón. Porque ningún político va a defender a los obreros. Desde luego no lo harán los traidores pijoprogres universitarios de Podemos o del PSOE desde sus casoplones y sus falcon, ni tampoco lo van a hacer los patrioteros liberales peseteros sionistas de VOX o del PP. Podéis estar seguros de que todos los políticos van a machacar al obrero con leyes de género cada vez más feminazis, van a inundar España con inmigrantes, a desbordarla de parados, a abaratar todavía más los salarios y los despidos, y a destruir y a privatizar lo que aún queda en pie (como la sanidad y las pensiones).

Así que si, cualquier obrero que participe de este sistema corrupto y vote, no importa a quien, es un retrasado.


----------



## xicomalo (17 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Abascal desde chaval dando la cara frente a la chusma etarra. tiene los cojones blindados. me gustaría tenerle de presidente.



Diras pagascal toda la vida viviendo del Cuento jajajaja


----------



## Archibald (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Rojo, vemos que ya te has quitado la careta. Para los traidores como tú también habrá CUNETA.


----------



## chemarin (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



La de mentiras que has soltado, hijo de la gran puta, ¿dónde dice VOX que quieren eliminar el subsidio de desempleo? ¿O a favor de la temporalidad en el empleo?

No hay cosa que más me repugne que la mentira, te doy la oportunidad de demostrar tus afirmaciones antes de ponerte en el ignore y cagarme en tus muertos.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Diras pagascal toda la vida viviendo del Cuento jajajaja



Es el único que conoces que vive de la politica?? Sabes que Adriana Lastre es igualita, o peor, y tiene menos estudios que mi perro?? Y Susanita Díaz?? Sabes que se puede llenar un pantano de los de Franco cpn los zurdos que no han pegado un palo en si vida y viven de la politica??
De todas formas, ese tipo se jugaba la vida yendo al pleno de su ayuntamiento mientras la Lastre se compraba unas rodilleras para ascender en el partido.


----------



## Larata (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.



Lo que le hace falta a ud es estudiar algo de economía.


----------



## Rompehuevos (17 Dic 2021)

y el presentado diciendo como se lo van a tomar? como si abascal fuese el diablo o algo


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Las medidas para liberalizar el mercado es para que la demanda y la oferta se igualen, o haya más demanda que oferta.
Cuando eso pase, que será nunca por culpa de gente como tú, no habrá que proteger de forma artificial al trabajador, a costa de joder al resto de la sociedad.


----------



## Nicors (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Menudo rojazo estás hecho. Escoria que sigue las consignas de los rojos: toda la culpa es de Vox y vas tú y te lo tragas. Donde coño gobierna Vox que ha implementado esa basura que has dicho? Y se pone una foto de un dictador argentino serás subnormal.


----------



## tocafa (17 Dic 2021)

Te puede caer mejor o peor Abascal pero sí hay que reconocerle que se jugó la vida y la integridad física en las vascongadas.

Le critican que no fue a la mili, cuando hubiera sido mejor para él ir a la mili que aguantar a terroristas y demás basura insultarle, agredirle e intentar matarle día sí, día también.


----------



## V. Crawley (17 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



¿Quién es el komisario político que interroga a Leguina?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.



Porque tú lo digas.

Menuda soplapollez


----------



## FilibustHero (17 Dic 2021)

La oposición de Abascal son partidos que piensan que poner bombas en bloques de pisos para matar a la gente que vive dentro son formas válidas de expresión política, como para que te hagan más caso y te den tu cupo económico.

Que cada uno escoja el bando que le representa.


----------



## perrosno (17 Dic 2021)

Ya tiene que haber cambiado el panorama político hacia la escoria, para que ahora este sujeto hasta caiga bien por sus declaraciones.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia que seas todo un progre de discurso y vayas por ahí con una foto de Videla.

Estás verdaderamente trastornado. No sabes ni por dónde pisas ni creo que sepas bien cómo te llamas.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Quien te despida por un cáncer es un hijo de ñuta aparte de ser completamente ilegal. Pero oye culpa a Rajoy o a Aznar si quieres. Que todos sabemos quienes han creado riqueza y empleo y quienes parásitos y funcivagos.
> 
> Se nota que no tienes ni idea con eso de pensar que alguien de las finanzas trabaja poco. Muchas pelis de wall street has visto. Y por cierto, la envidia al que más tiene nunca te hará ni más rico ni más feliz. Disfruta en tu bilis.



No era ilegal despedirte por bajas medicas continuadas MONGUER.

Ves como eres un subnormal, si lo aprobó Rajoy, se nota que no has currado en tu puta vida hombre.

A mi me sobra el dinero por cierto y NO gracias a tu querido PP, ya que si fuera por Rajao me hubiese arruinado de haber invertido en Ejjpañita.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Te puede caer mejor o peor Abascal pero sí hay que reconocerle que se jugó la vida y la integridad física en las vascongadas.
> 
> Le critican que no fue a la mili, cuando hubiera sido mejor para él ir a la mili que aguantar a terroristas y demás basura insultarle, agredirle e intentar matarle día sí, día también.



No es tanto criticarle que no fuera a la mili (yo también hubiera intentado no ir), como el uso propagandístico de los emblemas de un ejército en el que cuando pudo escogió no participar.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> La oposición de Abascal son partidos que piensan que poner bombas en bloques de pisos para matar a la gente que vive dentro son formas válidas de expresión política, como para que te hagan más caso y te den tu cupo económico.
> 
> Que cada uno escoja el bando que le representa.



Ninguno


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me hace gracia que seas todo un progre de discurso y vayas por ahí con una foto de Videla.
> 
> Estás verdaderamente trastornado. No sabes ni por dónde pisas ni creo que sepas bien cómo te llamas.



Hay una diferencia entre ser progre y ser socialista o obrerista o como lo quieras llamar, del mismo modo que no es lo mismo ser de VOX que apoyar a Videla. No simplifiquéis que os estáis empezando a parecer a aquello que odiáis.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Me hace gracia que seas todo un progre de discurso y vayas por ahí con una foto de Videla.
> 
> Estás verdaderamente trastornado. No sabes ni por dónde pisas ni creo que sepas bien cómo te llamas.



De derecho laboral debes saber poquito y nada, que discurso progre jajajaja pues hasta en tiempos de Videlita habia mas derechos laborales que los que pueda tener ahora el argento medio.

Por que hablais sin saber de derecho laboral, si solo sabeis de montar empresas Paco y vivir de pagas como el subnormal de vuestro lider.

Franco era un progre también, NO te aconsejo leer los derechos laborales que teníamos con el Caudillo, lo llamareis rojo claro.

Todo es rojo y progre, menos Pagascal.

El público de Pagascal sois asi, funcivagos, ninis, currelas analfabetos que ni saben que cobran lo que cobran gracias al convenio colectivo.


----------



## Bergstein (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> De derecho laboral debes saber poquito y nada, que discurso progre jajajaja pues hasta en tiempos de Videlita habia mas derechos laborales que los que pueda tener ahora el argento medio.
> 
> Por que hablais sin saber de derecho laboral, si solo sabeis de montar empresas Paco y vivir de pagas como el subnormal de vuestro lider.
> 
> ...



¿Eres argentino?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre ser progre y ser socialista o obrerista



La misma diferencia que entre Burger King y McDonald's. A otro perro con ese hueso.


Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> De derecho laboral debes saber poquito y nada, que discurso progre jajajaja pues hasta en tiempos de Videlita habia mas derechos laborales que los que pueda tener ahora el argento medio.
> 
> Por que hablais sin saber de derecho laboral, si solo sabeis de montar empresas Paco y vivir de pagas como el subnormal de vuestro lider.
> 
> ...



Ese "jajajaja" te delató, progre. Poco sorprende que levantes polvareda hablando de Franco y Abascal sin que te lo pidan.

Estás en el club de Daputi y Xoxomalo. Solo que tú te disfrazas de Videla como los progres chilenos se disfrazan de Pikachu.

Sois todos un frenopático de cinco puertas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Joaquin Leguina, el Julian Besteiro del siglo xxi. Si los del soe hace unos 20 años hubieran tenido un lider como este y no un Zapatero seguramente no estaria España tan jodida como esta ahora, al menos en lo relativo a la unidad de la nacion


----------



## Camaro SS (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



15 euros al mes para cobrar dos años de paro. Necesitas cotizar mas de 100 años para que te salgan los numeros. Los dos años de paro es un derecho de los no- currelas que pagan los currelas. Un año es mas que suficiente.


----------



## tocafa (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> No es tanto criticarle que no fuera a la mili (yo también hubiera intentado no ir), como el uso propagandístico de los emblemas de un ejército en el que cuando pudo escogió no participar.



Pero es como criticar a Olona por ejemplo por haber elegido no ser policía o guardia civil y ser abogada del estado.
Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La misma diferencia que entre Burger King y McDonald's. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Sí vamos, lo mismito es. Oponerse a ambas cosas no significa no saber distinguirlas. Lo que te decía, os parecéis a la dictadura progre más de lo que os gustaría.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Pero es como criticar a Olona por ejemplo por haber elegido no ser policía o guardia civil y ser abogada del estado.
> Una cosa no quita la otra.



No por qué una cosa es la carrera que elijas y otra la ojeción de conciencia a algo que se supone era obligatorio en esos años. Y una cosa es mostrar respeto por algo en el discurso, y otra muy distinta usarlo mucho en las fotos promocionales, como si realmente formara parte de tu vida. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera sobre sus intenciones al usar esos símbolos, para mí está claro, es un político politiqueando.


----------



## tocafa (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> No por qué una cosa es la carrera que elijas y otra la ojeción de conciencia a algo que se supone era obligatorio en esos años. Y una cosa es mostrar respeto por algo en el discurso, y otra muy distinta usarlo mucho en las fotos promocionales, como si realmente formara parte de tu vida. Cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera sobre sus intenciones al usar esos símbolos, para mí está claro, es un político politiqueando.



Abascal no fue objetor de consciencia sino que pidió prórrogas hasta que quitaron la mili.
Yo soy de la misma quinta que Abascal y tampoco fui a la mili y apoyo al ejercito a muerte. No fui a la mili por culpa de lo mismo que no me he vacunado. Trombos en las piernas. Igual que un médico dijo que estaba exento de ir a la mili, resolución que curiosamente podía recurrir (aunque aparentemente era favorable a lo que yo quería) no me vacuno.
Encima los de mi quinta (Abascal incluido) fue el último año prácticamente para ir a la mili, ya que si repetías curso no ibas porque podías pedir prórroga (cosa que yo no hice porque no repetí y solicité exención por mi enfermedad).
El apoyo del ejército no esta reñido con haber ido o no ido a la mili, ya que cada persona tiene sus historias y hay que verlas una a una.


----------



## UNGERN (17 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Ya no engañais a nadie




Ese sí que sería un bonito eslogan contra la izquierda en las próximas elecciones.

Edito: Y contra el PSOE AZUL también.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Abascal no fue objetor de consciencia sino que pidió prórrogas hasta que quitaron la mili.
> Yo soy de la misma quinta que Abascal y tampoco fui a la mili y apoyo al ejercito a muerte. No fui a la mili por culpa de lo mismo que no me he vacunado. Trombos en las piernas. Igual que un médico dijo que estaba exento de ir a la mili, resolución que curiosamente podía recurrir (aunque aparentemente era favorable a lo que yo quería) no me vacuno.
> Encima los de mi quinta (Abascal incluido) fue el último año prácticamente para ir a la mili, ya que si repetías curso no ibas porque podías pedir prórroga (cosa que yo no hice porque no repetí y solicité exención por mi enfermedad).
> El apoyo del ejército no esta reñido con haber ido o no ido a la mili, ya que cada persona tiene sus historias y hay que verlas una a una.



Sí, está claro, pero ya te digo que para mí no es que apoye, es que parasita. De todos modos seguro que Pablo Iglesias también tiene una historia convincente que le cuenta a su círculo ceracano para no seguir viviendo en Vallecas. Pero es que a un político hay que exigirle más que a una persona random. No sé yo creo que sinceramente VOX es el Podemos de derechas. Al tiempo.


----------



## schulz (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.



Pues hombre, eso de OBRERISTA mola...__Muchos, mas o menos obreristas..se han dado cuenta––MUY TARDE YA.....que en los movimientos de ..llamados de izquierda.. siempre ha habido..( sociatas de CAVIAR ) y ( sociatas de chusco ) que son los que se llevaban las ostias..sociales.

Mas o menos como ahora..NI Marx, ni Lenin, Ni socialdemócratas de pacotilla..( Fabianos= montaje de engaño ) Han apostado NUNCA por lo trabajadores...Eran la voz de sus amos banqueros...Marx recibió su compensación despues de sus libros " El capital " y demás..Siempre fue BIEN RECIBIDO en WALLT STREET....( primeros del siglo XX..) etc etc....Mussolini...nº 3 del Partido socialista italiano..Director de AVANTI..organo del partido PSI...Hasta que lo contrataron desde otras latitudes..No digamos del pariente de la casa Rotchild.. ( Alois ) padre de hitler...Lo llenaron de millones para desarrollar la industria bélica, ...Un puto engaño..


----------



## schulz (17 Dic 2021)

Mirando desde la lejanía...Paco...fue un gran socialista..Demostrable..lo demás..titeres con banderas y cánticos..


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Abascal no fue objetor de consciencia sino que pidió prórrogas hasta que quitaron la mili.
> Yo soy de la misma quinta que Abascal y tampoco fui a la mili y apoyo al ejercito a muerte. No fui a la mili por culpa de lo mismo que no me he vacunado. Trombos en las piernas. Igual que un médico dijo que estaba exento de ir a la mili, resolución que curiosamente podía recurrir (aunque aparentemente era favorable a lo que yo quería) no me vacuno.
> Encima los de mi quinta (Abascal incluido) fue el último año prácticamente para ir a la mili, ya que si repetías curso no ibas porque podías pedir prórroga (cosa que yo no hice porque no repetí y solicité exención por mi enfermedad).
> El apoyo del ejército no esta reñido con haber ido o no ido a la mili, ya que cada persona tiene sus historias y hay que verlas una a una.



Yo si lo veo reñido, ya que cuando pudiste ir a cumplir con tu deber con la Patria, pues pediste prorrogas para no ir y "estudiar", mucha gente se iba de voluntaria y ya luego estudiaba.

La justificación que haceis de que no haya hecho la mili a mi no me sirve, no quiso cumplir con su deber, ya esta.

Tampoco ha emprendido nada en la iniciativa privada ni ha trabajado en lo privado, pero tampoco viene de la aristocracia.

Demasiadas alertas para desconfiar de una persona:

- No Servicio Militar (Sospechoso de vagueria en la defensa de España y el conocimiento para futuros conflictos)
- 0 Empresas Abiertas (Poco emprendedor, puede justificarse con haber trabajado pero...)
-0 dias cotizados en lo privado (No hay excusas)


----------



## Debunker (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.




Los que peinamos canas , no podemos creer ya en el PSOE y mucho menos en la izquierda populista de estos tiempos locos , vas de culo si crees que la izquierda protege a los currelas, eso es una apoteósica mentira como toda la política de hoy y de hace al menos 20 años, lo que tu sabes sobre Vox es lo que te ha inyectado en vena la izquierda, espero que un día Vox gane las elecciones y nos demuestre a todos quien-enes son de verdad, espero que hasta que eso llegue, el Vox de mañana sea igual al Vox de hoy, porque en un ambiente que carece de los valores más elementales y está a tope de corrupción, lo podrido por desgracia llega a todas partes.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Los que peinamos canas , no podemos creer ya en el PSOE y mucho menos en la izquierda populista de estos tiempos locos , vas de culo si crees que la izquierda protege a los currelas, eso es una apoteósica mentira como toda la política de hoy y de hace al menos 20 años, lo que tu sabes sobre Vox es lo que te ha inyectado en vena la izquierda, espero que un día Vox gane las elecciones y nos demuestre a todos quien-enes son de verdad, espero que hasta que eso llegue, el Vox de mañana sea igual al Vox de hoy, porque en un ambiente que carece de los valores más elementales y está a tope de corrupción, lo podrido por desgracia llega a todas partes.



Yo no creo que la izquierda defienda nada, ya que con la izquierda empezo la perdida de derechos laborales en España.

Yo me he formado en el falangismo y he militado en el desde los 14 años, cuando Franco era ya un yayo practicamente senil y como he vivido y se los logros que logramos en España, pues puedo quejarme agusto de la derecha y la izquierda, ya que, quitando UCD, desde Felipe Gonzalez en adelante hemos perdido derechos.

Asi que no, no defiendo a la izquierda que es la primera que empezo a privatizar y a precarizar el empleo, que las ETT las trajo Felipe Gonzalez y no Aznar como mucha gente sigue repitiendo como cotorras.

Estoy desconectado del mundo politico, pero que Vox representa a los Fraga Iribarne de la epoca pues tambien es un hecho, un engaño patriotero, eso si, cada uno es libre de creer en lo que le salga de los cojones.

Pero al menos que la gente se lea los programas electorales.


----------



## planta (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Yo si lo veo reñido, ya que cuando pudiste ir a cumplir con tu deber con la Patria, pues pediste prorrogas para no ir y "estudiar", mucha gente se iba de voluntaria y ya luego estudiaba.
> 
> La justificación que haceis de que no haya hecho la mili a mi no me sirve, no quiso cumplir con su deber, ya esta.
> 
> ...



Tuvo un bar en vitoria que quebró y le costo su primer matrimonio y que el banco le quitara la casa.


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Diras pagascal toda la vida viviendo del Cuento jajajaja




El se enfrentaba a ETA por un sueldo de mierda de concejal, tú haces hilos en un foro 24 horas cobrando una paga 

Manda cojones escuchar esto de ti


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Dic 2021)

Pero hasta que le echen, a seguir trincando y comiendo marisco, como buen sociata.
Y encima este lleva trincando toda su vida.


----------



## gpm (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No era ilegal despedirte por bajas medicas continuadas MONGUER.
> 
> Ves como eres un subnormal, si lo aprobó Rajoy, se nota que no has currado en tu puta vida hombre.
> 
> A mi me sobra el dinero por cierto y NO gracias a tu querido PP, ya que si fuera por Rajao me hubiese arruinado de haber invertido en Ejjpañita.




*Para mentir hay que hacerlo bien. No caer en contradicciones dentro de un mismo hilo bobo, jajajajaja

Has pasado de un pobre currante maltratado por el sistema a alguien que le sobra el dinero.

Eres tan tonto, que cuando dices que si hubieras invertido en España con Rajoy te hubieras arruinado no has ojeado siquiera el mercado de valores que fue un periodo donde el IBEX y la economía iban bien.

Te veo jodido pq te están dando un repaso bueno por ignorante*


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Dic 2021)

planta dijo:


> Tuvo un bar en vitoria que quebró y le costo su primer matrimonio y que el banco le quitara la casa.



Normal, se bebía todo el género....


----------



## Satori (17 Dic 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Las medidas para liberalizar el mercado es para que la demanda y la oferta se igualen, o haya más demanda que oferta.
> Cuando eso pase, que será nunca por culpa de gente como tú, no habrá que proteger de forma artificial al trabajador, a costa de joder al resto de la sociedad.



las medidas para liberalizar el mercado.....sí, esas que permiten que entren millones de inmis tirando sueldos y condiciones laborales por los suelos.


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.



Es decir, votar a favor de tener la libertad de negociar tu tus propias condiciones laborales en vez de dejar a los sindicatos estatales imponerte las que les convienen a ellos.

Yo jamás me he regido por el convenio sectorial de mi ramo, que es mucho peor que las condiciones laborales que tengo. De hecho cuando a los sindicatos marisqueros se les ocurrió la parida de hacernos fichar, todos nos cagamos en su puta madre.



Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)



Es decir, votar a favor de que el Estado deje el dinero en tu bolsillo en vez de obligarnos a pagarle un "seguro".



Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar por la eterna temporalidad y no ser fijo en la puta vida.



A no ser que seas funcionario, jamás serás realmente fijo porque siempre te pueden despedir. Y si crees que una empresa no despide a un empleado por no pagarle la indemnización de despido, es que no sabes como funcionan las empresas realmente.



Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar para que el despido por bajas medicas continuadas sea legal y mandato como procedente.



Es decir, votar a favor de que las empresas puedan librarse de las charos en eterna baja por fibromialgia y contratar gente que trabaje de verdad como yo.



Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En fin, que aqui no habeis trabajado en vuestra puta vida y pasa lo que pasa.



Igual el que no has trabajado eres tu.

O quizá solo es que valoras en muy poco tus capacidades como trabajador.


----------



## Walter Eucken (17 Dic 2021)

En el fondo unos y otros van a lo mismo. Unos meten a millones de esquiroles y otros abogan por "flexibilizar".. ya sabéis...

Viviendo en Andalucía voy a ir a las urnas con la papeleta derechista que estime más oportuna porque el PSOE-a es lo más nefasto que ha parido este país desde el PCE de los años 30 pero me temo que me voy a abstenerse en las demás citas electorales.


----------



## shur 1 (17 Dic 2021)

Es que VOX está en la ideología del PSOE de los 80 que aún había gente patriota y decente.

El PSOE ahora es de ultraizquierda terrorista separatista islamista bolivariana sionista y VOX es una mierdecilla socialdemócrata.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> A no ser que seas funcionario, jamás serás realmente fijo porque siempre te pueden despedir. Y si crees que una empresa no despide a un empleado por no pagarle la indemnización de despido, es que no sabes como funcionan las empresas realmente.



Pero vamos a ver, es que son ganas de defender lo indefendible. Como vas a comparar estar fijo con no estarlo. Si hay charos que fingen fibromialgia ya el resto de enfermos se tienen que joder, y todo así. Que está muy bien que votéis a quien queráis pero VOX es explotación en vena igual que todos los demás partidos. Esas órdenes no vienen de ningún manual ideológico. Es el papel que le está tocando a España y VOX cumple esa orden hasta en su propaganda electoral.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2021)

El PSOE es una secta. Hablan con miedo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Dic 2021)

VOX es socialdemócrata moderado


----------



## birdland (17 Dic 2021)

De verdad , a todos los que están en el gobierno le encuentran cagadas y gordas , y abascal no hizo la mili e Ivan espinosa tuvo un pleito con un constructor 

los progues soy especialmente tontos


----------



## kabeljau (17 Dic 2021)

El presentador parece amariconao al oír lo que dice un hombre.
¡Basta ya de prensa hecha por cabestros!


----------



## Kabuterimon (17 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Abascal desde chaval dando la cara frente a la chusma etarra. tiene los cojones blindados. me gustaría tenerle de presidente.



Yo no, se ve que hace la misma estrategia que el coletas. Dice lo que la gente quiere oir desde la neutralidad y poco a poco se va revelando que es un radical comunista que su unica intencion era robar dinero. Ya vox ha votado a favor de medidas antiespañolas del PSOE-PODEMAS.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No era ilegal despedirte por bajas medicas continuadas MONGUER.
> 
> Ves como eres un subnormal, si lo aprobó Rajoy, se nota que no has currado en tu puta vida hombre.



Pues normal, hay mucho jeta, yo trabajé con una que fue despedida por eso en cuanto se aprobó en firme. Tú sabes lo difícil que es que te despidan por eso?

"Las *bajas médicas* que sí pueden ser objeto de *despido* son las que superen el 20% de días de trabajo hábiles en un periodo de dos meses *continuados*, siempre que el total de días de ausencia sea como mínimo el 5% de las jornadas hábiles, o el 25% en un periodo de 4 meses discontinuos, dentro de un periodo de 12 meses."

La persona de la que hablo se cogía la baja cada tres semanas y se tiraba dos de baja por cualquier chorrada. Una vez se cogió la baja porque "le bajó una regla muy fuerte", así que le dieron la patada y contrataron a un chaval que era un puto máquina con muchas ganas de trabajar y que se merecía el puesto mucho más.

Ahora, si quieres mantener a vagos de mierda y mandar a tomar por culo la competitividad pues ya eso dice mucho de ti.

PD: si eres buen trabajador al que te lo hace una vez no le vas a despedir. Te lo garantizo.


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, es que son ganas de defender lo indefendible. Como vas a comparar estar fijo con no estarlo. Si hay charos que fingen fibromialgia ya el resto de enfermos se tienen que joder, y todo así. Que está muy bien que votéis a quien queráis pero VOX es explotación en vena igual que todos los demás partidos. Esas órdenes no vienen de ningún manual ideológico. Es el papel que le está tocando a España y VOX cumple esa orden hasta en su propaganda electoral.



Si eres buen profesional, la empresa no te va a despedir porque te cojas una baja. Y la empresa que lo haga no va a tardar en desaparecer. 

Otra cosa es que en España gracias a la mentalidad socialista tengamos el sector productivo intervenido y alterado, y empresas que deberían haber cerrado por quiebra hace años sigan a flote gracias al "Capitalismo de Estado"

Es muy difícil abrir empresas nuevas que puedan acabar con los palilleros porque hay demasiadas trabas burocráticas (que el empresario palillero se salta por ser amigo del Alcalde) y demasiado sector dependiente de la administración pública (que se lleva el palillero por ser amigo del Alcalde).

Lo que algunos no quieren entender es que los grandes beneficiados del chiringuito del "Estado del Bienestar" socialista no son los trabajadores, si no los empresarios palilleros y los vagos y maleantes. La gente que quiere trabajar y la gente que quiere "emprender", lo que quieren es libertad, no un Estado Intervencionista que les ponga zancadillas.

El sector de supermercados, hace 40 años era el Infierno de explotación y precariedad, y si las condiciones mejoraron no fue por los políticos socialistas ni los sindicatos marisqueros, si no porque Juan Roig por un lado y las Cooperativas de Consumo por el otro se follaron a todos los supermercados paco palilleros simplemente porque ofrecían mejores condiciones laborales y se llevaron a los mejores currantes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Dic 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> El PSOE es un partido de derechas lleno de castuzos Franquistas reciclados



Hasta el PCE son fachas







Quien nos salvará de los fachas por Dios!!


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2021)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Hasta el PCE son fachas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estan por todas partes esto es un sinvivir. Hasta los semáforos son heteropatriarclaes fascistas.

El fascismo no murió en 1945, está muy vivo compañeres. Y seguirá vivo mientras nos convenga acusar a todo el mundo que no nos guste de fascistas.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Si eres buen profesional, la empresa no te va a despedir porque te cojas una baja. Y la empresa que lo haga no va a tardar en desaparecer.
> 
> Otra cosa es que en España gracias a la mentalidad socialista tengamos el sector productivo intervenido y alterado, y empresas que deberían haber cerrado por quiebra hace años sigan a flote gracias al "Capitalismo de Estado"
> 
> ...



Estoy casi de acuerdo en todo pero en muchas empresas rollo multis te echan fijo si te coges una baja larga, en realidad no te echan, te dejan de contratar por ser eventual, volvemos a lo mismo. Lo de mercadona sí, pagan mejor que otros, pero tienen un ambiente laboral ultracompetitivo con gente que no puede cogerse una baja para ascender en el maravilloso mundo de los reponedores... Mil ejemplos así. Yo estoy de acuerdo en muchos puntos del liberalismo, creo que la gente debería pagar el mismo porcentaje de impuestos independientemente del dinero que tenga, creo que hay que bajar impuesto o incluso perdonarlos unos años a empresas y autónomos, todo eso está bien, pero no a costa de derechos laborales o de estabilidad y conciliación, ¿quién va a educar a las nuevas generaciones, Susana Griso por las mañanas?? La gente no tiene hijos porque no sabe si los va a poder sustentar económicamente, eso es una tragedia para cualquier país.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Estoy casi de acuerdo en todo pero en muchas empresas rollo multis te echan fijo si te coges una baja larga, en realidad no te echan, te dejan de contratar por ser eventual, volvemos a lo mismo. Lo de mercadona sí, pagan mejor que otros, pero tienen un ambiente laboral ultracompetitivo con gente que no puede cogerse una baja para ascender en el maravilloso mundo de los reponedores... Mil ejemplos así. Yo estoy de acuerdo en muchos puntos del liberalismo, creo que la gente debería pagar el mismo porcentaje de impuestos independientemente del dinero que tenga, creo que hay que bajar impuesto o incluso perdonarlos unos años a empresas y autónomos, todo eso está bien, pero no a costa de derechos laborales o de estabilidad y conciliación, ¿quién va a educar a las nuevas generaciones, Susana Griso por las mañanas?? La gente no tiene hijos porque no sabe si los va a poder sustentar económicamente, eso es una tragedia para cualquier país.



La temporalidad es un problema en España. Esto es cierto, pero es mucho más grave en el sector público que en el privado.

Con la mochila austríaca se arreglarían tanto las pensiones como la temporalidad pero solo proponerlo ya es de fachas.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> La temporalidad es un problema en España. Esto es cierto, pero es mucho más grave en el sector público que en el privado.
> 
> Con la mochila austríaca se arreglarían tanto las pensiones como la temporalidad pero solo proponerlo ya es de fachas.



Y proponer otras medidas es de rojos. España está envenenada por esa mierda, la mayoría de la gente es bastante moderada cuando escuchas lo que piensa de verdad, y más en temas económicos, pero el debate político es esquizofrénico.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Y proponer otras medidas es de rojos. España está envenenada por esa mierda, la mayoría de la gente es bastante moderada cuando escuchas lo que piensa de verdad, y más en temas económicos, pero el debate político es esquizofrénico.



Otras medidas como por ejemplo?


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Otras medidas como por ejemplo?



Pues que estar despidiendo y contrantando a la misma persona como temporal durante años, como hace por ejemplo Carrefour con sus cajeras, sea considerado como lo que es, un fraude y un menoscabo a los derechos de ese trabajador. Por ejemplo. O que empresas que no están cotizando una mierda aquí pero hacen millones de beneficios tengan que cotizar como todo hijo de vecino, como Amazon o Google. O que aprovechando que las cajas de ahorros nos debían 60000 millonesal conjunto de la sociedad española, que se dice pronto, haber expropiado sus pisos vacíos para pagar esa deuda y haber sacado más vivienda social, como hizo Franco por ejemplo. No sé, ciertas intervenciones que a mí no me parecen locuras pero que muchos ultraliberales te crucificarían por ellas.


----------



## trichetin (17 Dic 2021)

O que el 'sentido común' social se está escorando tan rápido hacia la izquierda en la vntana de Overton que lo que hoy es extrema derecha lo suscribe un refundador del PSOE de la transición.

sospecho que Leguina sigue pensando más o menos lo mismo que un socialista medio en los 80 (aborto un poquito, homosexuales 'mientras no se les pegue', inmigración controlada, autonomáis quizá nos hemos pasao), es el espectro político aceptable el que se mueve y pasa por su izquierda poniendo a VOX a la altura de sus ideas políticas.

_"No hay ningún antifascista lo suficientemente progresista para con el tiempo no acabar siento el fascista de otro antifascista."_


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> _"No hay ningún antifascista lo suficientemente progresista para con el tiempo no acabar siento el fascista de otro antifascista."_



Esa frase es cojonuda, ¿de quién es?


----------



## trichetin (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Esa frase es cojonuda, ¿de quién es?



La leí por internet alguna vez. No recuerdo donde.


----------



## El Capitan Psoe (17 Dic 2021)

El enemigo del rojerio es el nacionalismo, lo de Abascal es estrategia


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Pues que estar despidiendo y contrantando a la misma persona como temporal durante años, como hace por ejemplo Carrefour con sus cajeras, sea considerado como lo que es, un fraude y un menoscabo a los derechos de ese trabajador. Por ejemplo. O que empresas que no están cotizando una mierda aquí pero hacen millones de beneficios tengan que cotizar como todo hijo de vecino, como Amazon o Google. O que aprovechando que las cajas de ahorros nos debían 60000 millonesal conjunto de la sociedad española, que se dice pronto, haber expropiado sus pisos vacíos para pagar esa deuda y haber sacado más vivienda social, como hizo Franco por ejemplo. No sé, ciertas intervenciones que a mí no me parecen locuras pero que muchos ultraliberales te crucificarían por ellas.



Es que son ideas de rojo, amigo.

Soluciones simples a problemas complejos.

Prohíbe, prohíbe, sanciona. Sanciona y vuelve a prohibir.

Siento decírtelo pero eres un sociatas autoengañado, como Franco básicamente solo que él tenía cojones.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Es que son ideas de rojo, amigo.
> 
> Soluciones simples a problemas complejos.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué soluciones complejas tienes tú? de momento sólo eres una tipa de internet que habla de si tengo o no cojones sin conocerme de nada. Creo que se debería bajar el porcentaje de impuestos a las grandes fortunas, ¿eso me convierte en rojo o en ultraliberal? En fin...


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Estoy casi de acuerdo en todo pero en muchas empresas rollo multis te echan fijo si te coges una baja larga, en realidad no te echan, te dejan de contratar por ser eventual, volvemos a lo mismo. Lo de mercadona sí, pagan mejor que otros, pero tienen un ambiente laboral ultracompetitivo con gente que no puede cogerse una baja para ascender en el maravilloso mundo de los reponedores... Mil ejemplos así. Yo estoy de acuerdo en muchos puntos del liberalismo, creo que la gente debería pagar el mismo porcentaje de impuestos independientemente del dinero que tenga, creo que hay que bajar impuesto o incluso perdonarlos unos años a empresas y autónomos, todo eso está bien, pero no a costa de derechos laborales o de estabilidad y conciliación, ¿quién va a educar a las nuevas generaciones, Susana Griso por las mañanas?? La gente no tiene hijos porque no sabe si los va a poder sustentar económicamente, eso es una tragedia para cualquier país.



Si algunos trabajadores de Mercadona quieren trabajar duro para ascender en su empresa, no veo dónde está el problema. 

Y si hay empresas grandes que se permiten mantener como eventuales a sus trabajadores, es por lo que ya he comentado, la falta de competencia entre empresas por culpa del capitalismo de amiguetes de subcontratas públicas concedidas por concursos hechos a medida para el amiguete y laberintos de trabas burocráticas para el que no es amiguete.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (17 Dic 2021)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> ¿Y qué soluciones complejas tienes tú? de momento sólo eres una tipa de internet que habla de si tengo o no cojones sin conocerme de nada. Creo que se debería bajar el porcentaje de impuestos a las grandes fortunas, ¿eso me convierte en rojo o en ultraliberal? En fin...



¿Estás asumiendo mi género?  

No tienes cojones pero yo tampoco o ya me habría cargado a Revilla las dos veces que me le he encontrado este mes.

Reducción de impuestos y mochila austríaca y te cargas la temporalidad de golpe como pasó en Austria. Si la empresa ya te está guardando la indemnización por despido mes a mes le va a dar igual hacerte fijo que no.

Claro que habría que tener ganas de currar y recortar muchiiiiisimo gastos superfluos porque en un principio te vas a tener que endeudar aún más para hacer una reforma así.

Con lo que no va a pasar nunca porque la gente piensa en tomar el camino más fácil, que es el que planteas tú. Que es básicamente dejarlo todo cómo está.


----------



## esquilero (17 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Abascal desde chaval dando la cara frente a la chusma etarra. tiene los cojones blindados. me gustaría tenerle de presidente.




Dando la cara?

jajajajajaja

Abascal lo que ha estado desde chaval es cobrando por ser politico.


----------



## bocadRillo (17 Dic 2021)

El señor Leguina es a Pedro Sánchez como Aristóteles a un chimpancé.
Taluec


----------



## Saco de papas (17 Dic 2021)

Menuda rata de presentador vendido a Satán.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2021)

Los socialistas buenos. No aprendeis. Si fuesen buenos no seguirian siendo socialistas.


----------



## Felson (17 Dic 2021)

Un ejemplo de lo que son la mayoría de seres humanos... "es una persona honesta y mi familia lo sabe, pero no lo votan". ¿Es mejor votar a una persona deshonesta porque se vista del mismo color? Esta es la especie humana, esta es la clase política y eso, que ahora, este señor (que me cae bien, para lo que hay), puede decir lo que quiera porque tiene pensión asegurada. Imaginad la clase de gente que gobierna y a la que le damos el voto (se lo demos personalmente o no, pero, desgraciadamente, y a la fuerza, estamos donde estamos, nacimos donde nacimos y en el momento en el que lo hicimos).


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.



El programa que tienen los demas partidos es sustituirlo por panchos y moronegros. Cualquier programa es mejor que ese.


----------



## Santirey (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si tienes algo de obrerista no puedes ser de Vox, el programa que tiene respecto a los currelas es una autentica mierda.
> 
> No hace falta ser marxista-leninista para darse cuenta de esto.



No hay cosa mas tonta que un obrero que sigue pensando lo bien que le va a ir con un gobierno rojo


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2021)

Satori dijo:


> las medidas para liberalizar el mercado.....sí, esas que permiten que entren millones de inmis tirando sueldos y condiciones laborales por los suelos.



Liberalizar el mercado = inmigración sin control.

Todo correcto.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Liberalizar el mercado = inmigración sin control.
> 
> Todo correcto.



No necesariamente es lo mismo, no confundamos.


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Dic 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> ¿Estás asumiendo mi género?
> 
> No tienes cojones pero yo tampoco o ya me habría cargado a Revilla las dos veces que me le he encontrado este mes.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo con la reducción de impuestos en España. Se paga demasiado y se malgasta la mayoría. No sé, igual si dejáramos todos de ver el mundo entre ellos y nosotros mejoraba la cosa. Yo creo que todo el mundo tiene más o menos claro en este floro que haygente que manda sobre la división artificiosa de izqdas. /dchas.


----------



## adal86 (17 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Las únicas empresas que pagan bien son las grandes. Mueven tanto dinero y trabajan con tanto valor añadido que pueden permitirse perfectamente pagar 2000 euros a los empleados, como también podrían pagarles 20.000. Pero ahora vete tú a decirle a la típica empresa paco española (estas son el 90%), con sus impuestos altos, agua y luz por las nubes, burocracia por un tubo, alquileres altos, internet por las nubes, todo tipo de inseguridades jurídicas, y sobretodo, competencia de empresas en el exterior QUE NO TIENEN TODAS ESTAS DIFICULTADES, vete a decirle a este tipo de empresa que le pague 2000 (e incluso 1500) a los empleados, para que veas las risas.

La inmensa mayoría de las empresas están al límite; pagar 100 euros más al mes a los empleados les supondría directamente la quiebra. Y ya no hablemos de empresas con alto consumo energético. Esas literalmente no pueden permitirse pagar ni los 900 euros del salario minimo.


----------



## Shy (17 Dic 2021)

Ese tío es de la poca gente honesta que antes había mandado en el PSOE. Desde Zapatero si no tienes un evidentísimo comportamiento antisocial no te comes un colín.

Creo que ya lo he dicho alguna vez por aquí, coincidí alguna vez con él por la zona del Banco de España cuando era presidente de la Comunidad de Madrid, iba sin escolta caminado tranquilamente en la época en que ETA ponía aquí varias bombas al año. Cojones tiene para él y para varios más.


----------



## fluffy (17 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> No necesariamente es lo mismo, no confundamos.



Por supuesto. Solo resumo lo que no parece entender la persona a la que respondía.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Os imaginais por un momento, que el niño este de Canet que esta siendo acosado, él y su familia por los Lazionalistas sseparatistas, asesinos de mierda catalanes acaba siendo en unos años el Abascal Catalan.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Dic 2021)

Creo recordar que fue a un mitin de Ayuso cuando la campaña electoral en Madrid


----------



## Burrocracia (18 Dic 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Quien te despida por un cáncer es un hijo de ñuta aparte de ser completamente ilegal. Pero oye culpa a Rajoy o a Aznar si quieres. Que todos sabemos quienes han creado riqueza y empleo y quienes parásitos y funcivagos.
> 
> Se nota que no tienes ni idea con eso de pensar que alguien de las finanzas trabaja poco. Muchas pelis de wall street has visto. Y por cierto, la envidia al que más tiene nunca te hará ni más rico ni más feliz. Disfruta en tu bilis.



Abrochare bien fuerte la corbata freaky, últimamente os habéis empezado a dar cuenta que sois empleados y obreros igual que los demás, ehh ahora los del BBVA, Bankia a hacer manifas y protestar como hacían los sucios obreros sin gomina.


----------



## gpm (18 Dic 2021)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Abrochare bien fuerte la corbata freaky, últimamente os habéis empezado a dar cuenta que sois empleados y obreros igual que los demás, ehh ahora los del BBVA, Bankia a hacer manifas y protestar como hacían los sucios obreros sin gomina.



El único que distingue entre clases y se monta una película de lucha de clases eres tú. Ni la izquierda usa ya eso. Ahora te joden con invasión migratoria ecologetismo que nos perjudica al 95% menos a ellos y feminismo. 

Tanto los liberales como Franco, que poco tienen que ver, han conseguido una gran clase media, mucho crecimiento y una baja tasa de paro, bobo.


----------



## gpm (18 Dic 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Liberalizar el mercado = inmigración sin control.
> 
> Todo correcto.




Eso es lo que hace creer la izquierda. Los países más liberales no son idiotas. Para trabajar trabajar piden de todo y eso de pedir MENAS y demás escoria solo se ha visto en la izquierda española.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Dic 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Las únicas empresas que pagan bien son las grandes. Mueven tanto dinero y trabajan con tanto valor añadido que pueden permitirse perfectamente pagar 2000 euros a los empleados, como también podrían pagarles 20.000. Pero ahora vete tú a decirle a la típica empresa paco española (estas son el 90%), con sus impuestos altos, agua y luz por las nubes, burocracia por un tubo, alquileres altos, internet por las nubes, todo tipo de inseguridades jurídicas, y sobretodo, competencia de empresas en el exterior QUE NO TIENEN TODAS ESTAS DIFICULTADES, vete a decirle a este tipo de empresa que le pague 2000 (e incluso 1500) a los empleados, para que veas las risas.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría de las empresas están al límite; pagar 100 euros más al mes a los empleados les supondría directamente la quiebra. Y ya no hablemos de empresas con alto consumo energético. Esas literalmente no pueden permitirse pagar ni los 900 euros del salario minimo.



*Por poder, podrían, pero luego en la practica las grandes empresas ponen pañales a sus trabajadores para que no vayan al baño..*
La teoría lo aguanta todo


----------



## Satori (18 Dic 2021)

fluffy dijo:


> Liberalizar el mercado = inmigración sin control.
> 
> Todo correcto.



Ya. " ej que ejto no es el verdadero liberalismo".

Como los viejos comunistas que dicen "ej que ejto no es el verdadero comunismo".


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Por poder, podrían, pero luego en la practica las grandes empresas ponen pañales a sus trabajadores para que no vayan al baño..*
> La teoría lo aguanta todo



Las grandes empresas sí suelen pagar bien. Por ejemplo el sueldo base en Amazon está por los 1600 euros, y las horas extras las pagan a 20 euros. Mercadona está algo por debajo pero también paga muy bien. Aquí en Canarias Danone paga cerca de los 2000, JSP por el estilo, etc.

Repito, la empresa que PUEDE pagar bien, suele hacerlo, ya que le conviene por varios motivos (sobretodo por imagen de marca) y al final lo que "regalan" de más en los sueldos es muy poco en relación al volumen que manejan.

Y puedes creértelo o no, ese es cosa tuya, pero la empresa paco promedio no puede pagar ni 50 euros más. Vengo de familia de pequeños empresarios y sé de lo que hablo. A mi padre en su día le decías de pagarle 100 euros más a los 10 trabajadores que tenía y se explotaba de la risa. NO SE PUEDE SACAR DE DONDE NO HAY. 

Y antes que cargar con las culpas al empresario, pero mucho mucho antes, habría que mirar al gobierno. Él es el responsable del precio de la luz, es el responsable de la tremenda burocracia que tenemos, es el responsable de organizar el mercado de trabajo tan ineficiente que tenemos, es el responsable de los impuestos altos (que en buena parte se van en pagar gilipolleces y mamandurrias), etc, es el responsable, en buena parte, del bajo valor añadido de casi todas nuestras empresas, etc. 

Si alguien tiene la culpa de que los trabajadores ganen poco, es el gobierno, no los empresarios. Pero algo tan evidente a los socialistos les cuesta mucho meterlo en su cabecita.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Dic 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Las grandes empresas sí suelen pagar bien. Por ejemplo el sueldo base en Amazon está por los 1600 euros, y las horas extras las pagan a 20 euros. Mercadona está algo por debajo pero también paga muy bien. Aquí en Canarias Danone paga cerca de los 2000, JSP por el estilo, etc.
> 
> Repito, la empresa que PUEDE pagar bien, suele hacerlo, ya que le conviene por varios motivos (sobretodo por imagen de marca) y al final lo que "regalan" de más en los sueldos es muy poco en relación al volumen que manejan.
> 
> ...



Mercarrrrroña es la única que paga medio decente a cambio de destrozar todos los derechos sociales de sindicación y baja laboral. 
El restit, explotación infrahumana, desde poner pañales a los empleados para que no vayan al baño o tiempos insuficiente para el descanso de media jornada a sueldos, ahora con Yoli, apenas 900E. 
Horas extras sin pagar, falta de seguridad laboral, sobrecarga de funciones.... es lo habitual 

Tú debes ser el típico jefecillo intermedio palillero que cree que va a heredar la empresa.


----------



## perrosno (18 Dic 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Dando la cara?
> 
> jajajajajaja
> 
> Abascal lo que ha estado desde chaval es cobrando por ser politico.



¿Y los demás lo hacen gratis no? En fin.......


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Dando la cara?
> 
> jajajajajaja
> 
> Abascal lo que ha estado desde chaval es cobrando por ser politico.



los hijos de puta como tú deberían haber visto algún atentado con muertos como los que vi yo , pero un poco más de cerca , para que sintieses en tu piel el fuego y las secuelas. 

Yo desgraciadamente viví en San Sebastián durante un tiempo de mi adolescencia , porque destinaron a mi padre allí.
me tocó ver coches bomba, tripas y sangre. Mucho miedo, mucho dolor .....

mucha cobardía y cinismo en el resto de la población abducida. 









El jefe de ETA y Santiago Abascal, cara a cara en televisión en 1998


El jefe de ETA, David Pla, detenido esta semana, participó en un debate de la televisión pública vasca en 1998, donde discutió, entre otros, con un joven Santiago Abascal.




tv.libertaddigital.com













La trágica historia de Santiago Abascal con la banda terrorista ETA


El líder de VOX le contó una triste anécdota a Bertín Osborne en entrevista en «Mi casa es la tuya»




www.abc.es






Aunque el candidato fue más allá en su relato. «Chantajeaban a mi abuelo porque se negaba a pagar el impuesto revolucionario. Pero él nunca aceptó sus chantajes. Mi padre muy pronto compartió conmigo todo ese terror. No quisieron protegerme. Quisieron que fuese consciente desde muy pronto y lo fui desde que vi en la televisión, cuando era pequeño, *que mataron a Estanis, el cartero de Amurrio que era amigo de mi familia. *Mi madre siempre me cuenta que, cuando pasó, yo me puse a gritar: "¡Han matado a mi amigo!», aseguró Abascal en el programa de Osborne.

Sus anécdotas relativas a la época, no obstante, fueron más allá. «Me acuerdo que *un día nos quemaron la tienda*. Entonces no había móviles, por lo que mi familia no podía contactar conmigo. Recuerdo que estaba escuchando la radio y escuché como la segunda noticia del día que habían quemado la tienda a mi padre. Fui conduciendo más rápido de lo que debía y cuando llegué allí me encontré a mi padre humeante. Le di un abrazo y le dije que nunca nos íbamos a ir. Me dijo: “¡Quita cabrón!”, porque casi le hago llorar», recordó el político, que afirmó que iba «al colegio» de pequeño con «la camiseta de la selección española».

Instantes después,* Abascal atribuyó en parte a ETA su alejamiento del Partido Popular.* «Poco a poco, me fui desencantando con el gobierno de Mariano Rajoy. Pero en 2013, con la excarcelación de los presos de ETA, me terminé de alejar del partido. Y todavía sigo desencantado»


----------



## adal86 (18 Dic 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Mercarrrrroña es la única que paga medio decente a cambio de destrozar todos los derechos sociales de sindicación y baja laboral.
> El restit, explotación infrahumana, desde poner pañales a los empleados para que no vayan al baño o tiempos insuficiente para el descanso de media jornada a sueldos, ahora con Yoli, apenas 900E.
> Horas extras sin pagar, falta de seguridad laboral, sobrecarga de funciones.... es lo habitual
> 
> Tú debes ser el típico jefecillo intermedio palillero que cree que va a heredar la empresa.



Yo no soy nada. Yo lo que he sido es empleado, pero eso no quita que quiera ver la realidad tal cual es. Que tú estés fanatizado y quieras ver la realidad según la anticuada disyuntiva socialista trabajador vs empresario, es tu problema.

A ver, una pregunta sencillita: ¿Por qué en Dinamarca, siendo un país en el que no hay salario mínimo, este es de media de unos 3000 euros? Venga, respóndeme a esa pregunta.


----------



## esquilero (18 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los hijos de puta como tú deberían haber visto algún atentado con muertos como los que vi yo , pero un poco más de cerca , para que sintieses en tu piel el fuego y las secuelas.
> 
> Yo desgraciadamente viví en San Sebastián durante un tiempo de mi adolescencia , porque destinaron a mi padre allí.
> me tocó ver coches bomba, tripas y sangre. Mucho miedo, mucho dolor .....
> ...




A ver Borja Mari, yo he visto atentados. Sé como suena un mortero y sé lo que es sentir la onda expansiva de un bombazo. 

El problema que tenían la gente que era destinada a Euskadi era que los indigenas no querían saber nada con ellos. Ellos pensaban que iban a adorarlos y que encima iban a ganar más pasta por estar destinados en el Norte al amparo del plan ZEN. Al llegar alli comprobaban que el dinero si que les llegaba pero el rechazo también.

Abascal no tiene ni puta idea de eso. Ha vivido de puta madre toda su vida estando siempre en el lado en el que se encuentran los presupuestos generales del Estado.


----------



## esquilero (18 Dic 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo no soy nada. Yo lo que he sido es empleado, pero eso no quita que quiera ver la realidad tal cual es. Que tú estés fanatizado y quieras ver la realidad según la anticuada disyuntiva socialista trabajador vs empresario, es tu problema.
> 
> A ver, una pregunta sencillita: ¿Por qué en Dinamarca, siendo un país en el que no hay salario mínimo, este es de media de unos 3000 euros? Venga, respóndeme a esa pregunta.




Por que pagan muchos más impuestos que en la monarquia bananera llamada España y por que su clase dirigente y empresarial es mucho menos corrupta pero igual de hipocrita que la española?


----------



## Iron John (18 Dic 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> Diras pagascal toda la vida viviendo del Cuento jajajaja



Meterse en dónde nadie tenía cojones de meterse y joderse la juventud teniendo que ir a todos lados con escolta ¿a eso llamas tú "vivir del cuento"?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (18 Dic 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Por que pagan muchos más impuestos que en la monarquia bananera llamada España y por que su clase dirigente y empresarial es mucho menos corrupta pero igual de hipocrita que la española?



   

Mirad un nuevo candidato a tonto de burbuja. Además filoetarra. Que completico.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


>




​


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Dic 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ser obrero y votar que el convenio de Empresas Paco SA este por encima del sectorial.
> 
> Ser obrero y estar en contra del subsidio de desempleo (no es una paguita, es un seguro por el cual pagamos de nuestra nomina, paguita es lo de los gitanos y vagos maleantes)
> 
> ...



Confiar en que el ESTADO te haga de papá y te trate como un retrasado es de DEBILES SOYBOYS.

Osea que el estado ahorra por ti, HAY QUE SER PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL DEBIL MENTAL.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Joder no, pero que cojones. Los socialistas buenos...


----------



## gabrielo (19 Dic 2021)

leguina es el besteiro del siglo 21 falconetti es el largo caballero.

el problema es que el besteiro del siglo 21 no nes ni un pintamonas dentro del psoe


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------

